# [OT] Database

## JacoMozzi

Ciao a tutti.

Innanzittutto scusate l'OT, il fatto é che sono a corto di idee e, pur pensandoci anche di notte, non riesco a cavarne fuori niente.

È proprio l'idea che mi manca  :Crying or Very sad: 

Come progetto estivo per scuola devo costruire un database in Oracle con max 5/6 tabelle.

Voi non avete qche idea originale da suggerirmi (magari che può ritornare utile in un futuro)?

Non vorrei cadere su cose tipo gestione videocassette/dvd/cd/libri che fanno già tutti.

Grazie mille a tutti e scusate per il disturbo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

## cerri

Cioe', devi fare un webservice che interagisca con un db?

----------

## MyZelF

Peccato... ho giusto una "gestione videoteca" fresca fresca servlet + oracle pronta consegna...  :Smile: 

in alternativa propongo questo:

```
Societa' Mega S.p.A 

 Si vogliono gestire informazioni riguardanti gli impiegati, le loro competenze, i progetti a cui partecipano e i dipartimenti a cui appartengono. Ogni impiegato ha una matricola che lo identifica, assegnata dalla societa'. Di ogni impiegato interessano il nome, la data di nascita e la data di assunzione. Se un impiegato e' coniugato con un altro dipendente della stessa societa', interessano la data del matrimonio e il coniuge. Ogni impiegato ha una qualifica (ad esempio, segretaria, impiegato, programmatore analista, progettista etc.). Dei laureati e delle segretarie interessano altre informazioni. Dei laureati interessa il tipo di laurea e delle segretarie la velocita' di battitura a macchina. Ogni impiegato svolge attivita' per un solo progetto alla volta e interessa conoscere i progetti in corso a cui partecipa. La societa' e' organizzata in dipartimenti, identificati da un nome e da un numero di telefono. Un impiegato afferisce ad un solo dipartimento. Ogni dipartimento si approvvigiona presso vari fornitori e un fornitore puo' rifornire piu' dipartimenti. Di un fornitore interessano il nome e l'indirizzo. Interessano, inoltre, la data e il fornitore dell'ultimo acquisto fatto da un dipartimento. Piu' impiegati partecipano ad un progetto e un impiegato puo' partecipare a piu' progetti, ma puo' essere assegnato ad un unico progetto per citta'. Di ogni citta' con un progetto in corso interessano la sua popolazione e la regione. Un impiegato puo' avere piu' competenze, ma usarne solo alcune per un particolare progetto. Un impiegato usa ogni sua competenza in almeno un progetto. Ad ogni competenza e' assegnato un codice unico e una descrizione. I progetti in corso sono identificati da un numero e sono caratterizzati da una stima del loro costo. 
```

corredato dallo svolgimento, oppure ancora se ti piace lavorare con questo caldo posso recuperarti altri esercizi simili... da libri di testo...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## JacoMozzi

Per cerri: no, devo fare solamente un db (script in sql e poi disegno del database con forms e gestione stampe con report), non sono ancora così avanti   :Embarassed: 

Per MyZelF: bello l'esercizio, peccato che é quasi sputato al database d'esempio che ti forniscono con oracle    :Rolling Eyes: 

Sto cominciando a capire che non é semplice trovare un'idea originale...

Se qcuno ha lumi, m'illumini..

Grazie mille a tutti 

Jaco

----------

## paolo

Ma perchè proprio Oracle?  :Very Happy: 

Cmq basta che ti fai un giro per i compiti d'esame/tesine dei professori di Sistemi Informativi sui domini www.uniXX.it  :Wink: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Fai un db per la gestione di un parco macchine IT, e' abbastanza complesso ma utile  :Razz: 

----------

## bsolar

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Societa' Mega S.p.A 
> 
> ...

 

```
Carcere BruttiCeffi

 Si vogliono gestire informazioni riguardanti i carcerati, le loro condanne, i precedenti penali e la loro condotta carceraria. Ogni carcerato ha una matricola che lo identifica, assegnata dalla prigione. Di ogni impiegato interessano il nome, la data di nascita e la data di carcerazione. Se un carcerato e' coniugato interessano la data del matrimonio e il coniuge. Ogni carcerato ha una qualifica (ad esempio, ladro, assassino, truffatore, usuraio ecc...).

[...]
```

 :Razz: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> Carcere BruttiCeffi
> 
> 

 

Vedi che basta poco a trasformarlo in qualcosa di originale... ora come ora mi vengono in mente le varianti "casa di riposo" oppure "casa d'appuntamenti"...   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ginko

Potresti farmi il DB che io devo mettere su per mia moglie da tempi immemorabili :

```

DB per archiviare le opere di un pittore  

Si richiede la memorizzazione delle singole opere (inclusa immagine in formato PNG) con informazioni riguardanti dimensione, tipo (olio su tela, acquarello su carta, tempera su stoffa ecc), categoria, prezzo ed eventuale acquirente. 

Si richiede inoltre la memorizzazione dei clienti con indicazione di nome, ragione sociale, indirizzo completo e lista di quadri comprati con relativa data, eventuale mostra e prezzo di vendita (se diverso dal prezzo originale).

E' inoltre necessaria la catalogazione delle gallerie d'arte con, oltre le normali informazioni, anche le

date in cui si e' eventualmente esposto nella data galleria, i quadri venduti e la percentuale dovuta.

Opzionalmente e' auspicabile la catalogazione dei fornitori (negozi, frabbriche, ecc) con relativi articoli acquistati, prezzi e sconto applicato.

Per le possibili view non hai che l'imbarazzo della scelta, ad esmpio per ogni cliente deve essere possibile sapere a quale mostre e' stato invitato,

a quali ha partecipato, quali quadri ha comprato,

quando e cosi' via.

Puo' essere possibile sapere un quadro a quante mostre e' stato esposto.

Puo' essere richiesto di sapere quale categorie di quadri sono state esposte di piu', quali hanno venduto di piu' ecc.

```

Insomma il limite sta nella tua fantasia.

Ah, fammi sapere se lo fai  :Wink: 

--Gianluca

----------

## JacoMozzi

X Cerri: bella l'idea, ci devo pensare   :Wink: 

X bolar: Quella dei carcerati é proprio una variante   :Shocked: 

Grazie mille a tutti 

Jaco

----------

## shev

Oppure c'è la solita soluzione "lecca-culo": database per gestione studenti/corsi/voti/etc che può tornare utile al professore che riconoscente ti nominerà suo pupillo   :Laughing: 

Cmq alla base sono tutti uguali, cambia solo il nome che si da al prodotto/gestore/etc (almeno a questo livello)

----------

## JacoMozzi

No la soluzione "lecca-culo" no   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Cmq é vero, magari sono io che tento l'innovazione a questo livello di database. Mi sa che si assomigliano tutti finché ci sono 4/5 tabelle   :Rolling Eyes: 

Grazie mille

Jaco

----------

## paolo

Dimenticavo il consiglio che vale sempre per questo tipo di "compiti" didattici da svolgere:

fare un db molto semplice ma documentarlo alla perfezione.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## JacoMozzi

Mi sono dimenticato di rispondere a Paolo...

Oracle perché cmq la scuola ha deciso così   :Rolling Eyes: 

e non c'ha neanche fornito oracle per Linux   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Quindi dovrò far penare il mio spirito vedendo quella diavoleria di winzoz   :Crying or Very sad: 

Grazie mille a tutti

Siete stati veramente gentili   :Cool: 

Ciao 

Jaco

----------

